# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Seiko finished AR Lenses Slipping in Edger

## gweinrib

We are experiencing issues with the Seiko Super Surpass finished AR coated lenses slipping during edging. It is only this lens we are having issues with. We are using a wet, wheel type edger. 
Does anyone experience anything similar?  Any recommendations on any anti-slip pads or other remedies?

Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Best,

Gary

----------


## panos21r

As you are glazing the lens, make a pause on your edger and block the lens again. Use in your edger the slowest speed. It will take 3 times the time that you need for the other lenses but you will do your job correctly

----------


## Kwill212

I use these and cut on the slowest/softest setting with the highest chuck pressure. 

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...4776087&rt=rud

----------


## lensmanmd

There are a lot of voodoo anti slip remedies, from Aquanet, to rikki pads from various vendors, antislip sprays, etc.  Truth is, there is no holy grail.  
3M, DAC, OptiSource, Dynamic Labs, PSI, Quantum, SIOC, talk to them and try out their samples.  Do what works best for you.
Our almost ok solution?  Quantum PadLock, flexible blocks from Precision Tool Tech.  DAC AntiSlip rikkis and 3M Leaps for our wet and dry edgers.  We used to use the Quantum anti slip spray, but we replaced that with the PadLock system.  
I am not a fan of high chuck pressures for edging, as it can lead to unwanted crazing.   
We created AR settings for our 7EXs.  We use soft mode on our Santinelli and Hydro Mode on our Weco.  We are fortunate to have an MEI, which handles the bulk of our AR jobs.  
Point is, mix and match products that best suit your needs, but invest in flexible blocks for your edgers as a starting point.

----------


## Kwill212

> I am not a fan of high chuck pressures for edging, as it can lead to unwanted crazing.


That's a valid concern. I edge these specific lenses in question and never have a crazing issue. I wouldn't recommend it across the board.

----------


## lensmanmd

> That's a valid concern. I edge these specific lenses in question and never have a crazing issue. I wouldn't recommend it across the board.


Flexible blocks can address added chuck pressure, so no worries there.  And I fully agree that it isn't recommended across the board.  If you are using rigid or semi rigid blocks, this will add to spoilage.  It may be on axis, but the crazing will call for a redo.  

Unfortunately, even anti-slip devices are not 100% effective.

----------

